# Mid Midlands Evening Meet - Thursday 24 April *CANCELLED*



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

* C A N C E L L E D *

Hi Folks

It's about time we had a meeting again at The Plough at Shustoke, near Coleshill on the east side of Birmingham.

Many of you will recognise this as Fraser's alternative meeting point when he ran meetings at the southern end of his West Mids area when he was rep.

Anyone that has met there before will testify that there's great food and a welcome atmosphere at The Plough. Will meet at around 7:00 - 7:30pm on the Thursday evening for a chat before tuckiing in to some food.

The location can be found by clicking HERE

Hope to see many of you there, especially now the weather with us again 

Dave


----------



## T. Spark (Mar 25, 2008)

Only a hour and a half away... I will pop down if thats ok?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

T. Spark said:


> Only a hour and a half away... I will pop down if thats ok?


Cool. You're always welcome Mark! 

Get the timing right and you could be travelling down with Nick.

Dave


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to try to come,but going to the wales meet on the weekend,might not have the time
cheers
jon


----------



## T. Spark (Mar 25, 2008)

TThriller said:


> T. Spark said:
> 
> 
> > Only a hour and a half away... I will pop down if thats ok?
> ...


Assuming he can keep up of course 

If he is going down, I dont mind a mini convoy


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Dave, I'll try to make this one. Be good to have one more meet prior to the tour.
The cars in for a service on the 29th and for some reason my cars always play up the week before a service, but here's hoping this one's different. :roll:

On the location you provided, if you zoom in, is it the large car park just to the left of the marker symbol? Or is it hiding in the trees somewhere?

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> On the location you provided [satelite mode], if you zoom in, is it the large car park just to the left of the marker symbol? Or is it hiding in the trees somewhere?
> 
> Sean.


Yes Sean, the car park to the *west *of the postcode marker. You enter down the narrow drive at the side of the pub. You can make out the conservatory roof where we'll be sitting.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

I will be along to your meet Dave, in my Seat Leon Cupra, if that is ok with you TT boys  :wink:

I will keep T.Spark company with the Seat section :wink:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TThriller said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > On the location you provided [satelite mode], if you zoom in, is it the large car park just to the left of the marker symbol? Or is it hiding in the trees somewhere?
> ...


As I said left and you said east, which don't quite agree. :wink: I'll clear it up with a picture for anyone else wondering.  









Hope to see lots of you there in two weeks.

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Dave, I know this is a midlands meet, not an Alpine Tour meet, but it might be nice to see anything you have worked out for the daytrips when we are based in Austria.
It will give me an idea of what sights will be in range of the route and whether there are any specific places I might want to detour to during the trip.

Also, will the graphics/t-shirts be ready by then.

Sean.

P.S. I've not forgotten I owe you dinner at this one and the first round is on me for anyone that turns up on time. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

V6 SRS said:


> and the first round is on me for anyone that turns up on time. :wink:


You've just twisted my arm 

Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Nem said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > and the first round is on me for anyone that turns up on time. :wink:
> ...


I figure the post was getting a little stale and a little bribery always goes a long way. :lol: See you there Nick.

Sean.


----------



## T. Spark (Mar 25, 2008)

TT-Minxx said:


> I will be along to your meet Dave, in my Seat Leon Cupra, if that is ok with you TT boys  :wink:
> 
> I will keep T.Spark company with the Seat section :wink:


Afriad not 

My car decided in its great wisdom that a gearbox would crunch and blow up down at GTI Fest on sunday 

So, its going to be in the shop im afriad, however each cloud has a silver lining, and the gearbox is getting uprated, a limited slip. diff. and I might happen to get a few 'extra' bits done whilst its in, I might aswell 

Sorry guys


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like this is going to be a real quiet meet. 

Going to be a cheap round for me though.  :lol:

Come on guys and gals. This ones actually going to happen in daylight. You''ll actually be able to see those tin cans we all drive around in. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

T. Spark said:


> TT-Minxx said:
> 
> 
> > I will be along to your meet Dave, in my Seat Leon Cupra, if that is ok with you TT boys  :wink:
> ...


As you say Mark, you always seem to find that silver lining. Bummer about the gearbox anyway. Bummer you cant make the meeting. But there will be other opportunities.

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > and the first round is on me for anyone that turns up on time. :wink:
> ...


Mine too! Oh, I was going anyway :roll:  [smiley=cheers.gif]

Gosh, where is everyone?

Dave


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave,

Thanks for the text! I would have been up for this but on lates I'm afraid  
I trust you are both well and preparations for the alphine tour are going well? Speak soon,

Chris (Mctavish)


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

guys you know i would come but iv changed jobs last week and il be
on lates for the forseable future

i say lates i finnish at 8pm but too far to drive after doing 9 hour shift
and its out of derby so id get lost :lol:

paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, something has come up this week, so I'm not going to able to qualify for my free drink.

Hope I'll get over to the next one tho...

Nick


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

As predicted in my first post, disaster has struck. My intermittent fault on the crankshaft sensor has turned into a failed sensor.

Garage are hoping to fix it tomorrow, but I can't guarantee I will be able to make it. 

Sean.


----------



## SmiTTy (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Newbie here. Just got onto the forum. Mind if I join you at the Plough tomorrow


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> As predicted in my first post, disaster has struck. My intermittent fault on the crankshaft sensor has turned into a failed sensor.
> 
> Garage are hoping to fix it tomorrow, but I can't guarantee I will be able to make it.
> 
> Sean.


Sean, hopefully nothing like this happens on the Alpine tour. It's not like the TTs are 4 seaters so you can cadge a ride

Robin


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > As predicted in my first post, disaster has struck. My intermittent fault on the crankshaft sensor has turned into a failed sensor.
> ...


In one way, I'm glad it happened now. At least that sensor will be a new one for the 2000miles of the tour. Hence the reason I am getting it serviced next week to hopefully find any more things lurking.

Sean.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> > V6 SRS said:
> ...


As you say better now than then. But with so many cars in one group there's bound to be at least a puncture or two to contend with. Hopefully nothing too serious. With mine being so new, other than the usual oil, tyres etc there's nothing much else I can do.

Robin


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

SmiTTy said:


> Hi Newbie here. Just got onto the forum. Mind if I join you at the Plough tomorrow


I am cancelling this meet as the attendance has dwindled to just me and you SmiTTY.

Keep watching the Events section for other meets. I'll have a go at this one again after I return from the Alpine TTour.

Dave


----------



## safTT (Mar 19, 2008)

TThriller said:


> SmiTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbie here. Just got onto the forum. Mind if I join you at the Plough tomorrow
> ...


just seen this thread and gutted its been cancelled. i have been looking forward to something local for ages. oh well better luck next time


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Can we get a midlands meet central to us all?
cheers jon


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Dave I got your text about this - life has been so busy recently and I am in Swindon tomorrow so would not have made it anyway. 

Lets try for another monster summer meet with East/West Mids/Notts all joining forces?!!! 8)

I need to show off my Milltek and FWD remap experience!! :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

southjj said:


> Can we get a midlands meet central to us all?
> cheers jon


You'll have to define more precisely what you mean by "central to us all"!

Shustoke is pretty damn near central to everyone in The Midlands as a whole: West, East, North and South.

If you're talking about more central to the West Midlands, you'll have to have a word with the West Midlands Rep! Although he thinks Halesowen is at the centre... :wink:

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Dave I got your text about this - life has been so busy recently and I am in Swindon tomorrow so would not have made it anyway.


Ditto Emma, ditto. The Alpine TTour is only 2 weeks away and I'm still not prep'd!



LoTTie said:


> Lets try for another monster summer meet with East/West Mids/Notts all joining forces?!!! 8)


Absofrigginlutely Emma!!!


----------

